# Wolber (for Saracen) exage FH-HG50 wheel help?



## semislickstick (29 Sep 2009)

I got given a wheel and I'm just trying to find out about it. It's seems really narrow 26 inch wheel only stamp on it reads 'IR 10 705 001 21'

Also I think I need a spacer to fit my 7 speed cassette on it, what does the Shimano spacer look like, is it just the same as the usual one you get near the locking nut?


----------

